# Tolkien's Middle Earth journey of Bilbo Baggins comes to ACTORS stage



## Barliman Butterbur (Nov 11, 2004)

"May the hair on your toes never fall out!"
You'll hear that and other inspired blessings from J.R.R. Tolkien as ACTORS presents the story of Bilbo Baggins' famous underground journey beginning Nov. 19.
Veteran directors Amanda Lloyd Julson and Ruthellen Cunnally and more than 30 children and adults will weave the magical, ancient and action-packed tale of "The Hobbit." The story is the prelude to the popular "Lord of the Rings" saga in which the story's humble hero, Bilbo Baggins, sets out to reclaim his people's home and fortunes.

Full story at: http://www.zwire.com/site/news.cfm?BRD=2035&dept_id=238096&newsid=13334348&PAG=461&rfi=9

Barley


----------

